# Henry Hoover??



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Are they any good? I don't need/want a wet-dry vac.

Cheers guys


----------



## leighwinter (Jan 24, 2010)

You havnt detailed a car properly until you've used a Henry he's the shizz :thumb:


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

We have one at the house for the last few years and they are alright but I dunno they don't seem to have great suction (say compared to a dyson) now maybe it's just the one we have but there only OK- average.


EDIT: must be just the one we have at home isn't great so lol


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Buy him/it


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Henry sucks very well


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

A great piece of kit :thumb: Worth every penny


----------



## Mike1975 (Nov 7, 2012)

Smithey1981 said:


> Henry sucks very well


That the funniest vid I seen in a while lol


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Its a deal!! Off to get one after I get home from work tomorrow  cheers guys


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Ever since I have been valeting I have used a Dyson DC05 = Excellent & you can fit crevice tools well. Some of the vacs out there I have seen folk use & Henry may be one of them have crap suction & useless tools.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Henry good,:thumb: not great for cars, tools are a lot basic, around the house with pet hairs simply don't bother, it won't touch em!!


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

It will only be used on the cars  I don't want to use the new dyson on our dirty Discovery, that wouldn't go down to well :lol:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Henry's are good little workhorses, I've always used mine without the bag and there's plenty of suction and hasn't been beaten by an interior yet!


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

I'll try it without the bag then. So hasn't it got a lot of suction with the bag then?


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I have a Henry for the house and the cars. I would say overall Henry is average in cleaning ability.

It's mainly pet hair which is a struggle for Henry. The tools are basic and can be awkward. They are very robust though, Henry can take years of constant use/abuse and never faulter. For the money they are great value, but I'd like a better cleaner for the house. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

For those that struggle with pet hairs get the hairo attachment. I have two dogs and bought one for my George .


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Bradders said:


> I'll try it without the bag then. So hasn't it got a lot of suction with the bag then?


There's plenty of suction but they fill up quite quickly, I personally think the bag to a point does effect the suction power but that's just my opinion, mine have been run from new without bags and are still going strong, you just need to empty on a regular basis which takes seconds to do and give the filter a good shake out at the same time,wash the filter every 6months or so depending on how grubby it gets. Both my Henry's and George have been used intensively for valeting, don't look pretty anymore but you wouldn't if you'd been through what they have


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have had mine for over 20 yrs never anything gone wrong with it brillant


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

I use a George at work its abused to another level swarf of all materials etc very reliable price of kit


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

we had one at vauxhall..got kicked around , everything was sucked up with and the bag never emptied and it never missed a beat


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

If you want something that will take a battering, can use for ages and easy to get lots of spares and accessories get a Henry, there are far more powerful vacuum cleaners out there, but take that fancy top spec dyson yes it might be able to suck a watermelon through a straw, but they need servicing and looking after and will die long before the Henry, and hell for the price you could get two Henry's and link them together Frankenry!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

modd1uk said:


> For those that struggle with pet hairs get the hairo attachment. I have two dogs and bought one for my George .


I'll be looking into that, thanks 

That is my biggest complaint with the vacuum cleaner. So hopefully this will be just the ticket.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree with the comments as the small Dyson will have a far better suction etc but will be fine for someone like me who is the only user, it would be useless in a veleting bay etc where folk don't really look after their tools & wouldn't last a week. Henry/George will in those cases be far better.

I've often seen those huge great silver vacuum cleaners on wheels, look like a mobile silo tank & have as much suction as a drunk t**t, how people get any results from them is anyones guess!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

The turbo boost thingy on the Henry's really helps


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I have the red nuvac, doesn't say Henry on it. Think it's the larger capacity model


I think it's brilliant!

The dusting brush is great for dashboards too


----------



## Silky-cookie (Nov 19, 2012)

I got a karcher and impressed with tools and power. It holds tools onboard has a tray for tools clothes on top and has blow function which is great for under seats vents. Also handy for high ceilings where the pesky spiders hide lol 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Henry / George for the cars.

Miele for the house ;-)


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a george, but im contemplating on buying a henry too! firstly because i lost georges attachments and secondly to save me switching to wet and dry all the time!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

ConorF said:


> I have a george, but im contemplating on buying a henry too! firstly because i lost georges attachments and secondly to save me switching to wet and dry all the time!


Definatly worth it, this is why I've got my 2 Henry's so George just gets used for wet only.


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

We got a Henry and then SWMBO decided that she didn't want to carry him up & down the stairs so we got a Henrietta for upstairs - SWMBO thinks they make a cute couple :argie: 

Wonder if we can breed them...


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

PerryGunn said:


> We got a Henry and then SWMBO decided that she didn't want to carry him up & down the stairs so we got a Henrietta for upstairs - SWMBO thinks they make a cute couple :argie:
> 
> Wonder if we can breed them...


You could always get some of these 
http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets/4-/5747917/-/Product.html

http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets...nky-Home-Desk-Accessories/ListingDetails.html :lol:


----------



## PerryGunn (Sep 27, 2012)

Natalie said:


> You could always get some of these
> http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets/4-/5747917/-/Product.html
> 
> http://www.play.com/Gadgets/Gadgets...nky-Home-Desk-Accessories/ListingDetails.html :lol:


Could raise a few eyebrows...

Dog basket in corner of lounge with Henry, Henrietta & the little suckers... :lol:


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

Henry's are great - we have one for the house, I use Wickes wet and dry vac for the car and DIY which is perfect and only £40 - Lidl sometimes have the same model in for £35 with a 3 year warranty


----------



## a8tdi (Aug 31, 2012)

My Henry...Great wee guy..


----------



## Silky-cookie (Nov 19, 2012)

And make sure u get one soon, the eu bureaucrats want to put in s policy over what power of hoover u can buy and henry would be lost . Next they will putting in place a policy on how to use the toilet! If u pay the electric who cares for 20 mins use if u have 1400w or 2000w...lets look to lightbulbs, street lighting effeciency and roll on the number of supermsrkets with frides lights etc on....rant over lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Silky-cookie said:


> And make sure u get one soon, the eu bureaucrats want to put in s policy over what power of hoover u can buy and henry would be lost . Next they will putting in place a policy on how to use the toilet! If u pay the electric who cares for 20 mins use if u have 1400w or 2000w...lets look to lightbulbs, street lighting effeciency and roll on the number of supermsrkets with frides lights etc on....rant over lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Not to mention those stupid open fidges?! Who ever thought that was a good idea.

Sorry, nothing about Henry's, just annoys me every time I see an open fridge


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

Henry's are very robust as I found out recently after a trainee dropped the hose into a big puddle of water and sucked it all up.

It was making a lot of popping sound and smelt like it was burning but after leaving it to dry out for a week it was fine apart from the turbo button not working.

It didn't survive getting soaked by the jetwash though, R.I.P Henry


----------

